# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP BY Season 2 объявляет о начале открытых квалификаций по Dota 2

## Labs

31 мая 2014 г. в ТЦ «Столица» в Минске вот уже в 5-ый раз пройдет международный киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP BY! Любители киберспорта смогут не только насладиться игрой профессиональных геймеров, оценивая технику и навыки ведения киберспортивных баталий, но и получить массу эмоций и впечатлений от самого мероприятия. 

На протяжении всего дня 31 мая командам предстоит состязаться за титул победителя и призовой фонд в $10 000 по киберспортивной дисциплине Dota 2.

Чтобы стать участником фестиваля, необходимо внимательно следить за новостями на сайте организаторов, а также в социальных сетях. 

Итак! TECHLABS CUP BY Season 2 станет настоящим праздником для поклонников легендарной Dota 2.  

Уже 10-11 мая на GSL.TV пройдут открытые квалификации в онлайн-этап TECHLABS CUP BY Season 2, в результате которых будут определены 4 команды, которым предстоит сразиться с приглашенными соперниками: Power Rangers (Беларусь), Relax (Россия), Virtus.pro (Россия) и Dt168 (Россия). 

Начало онлайн-этапа состоится 12 мая и продолжится до 20 мая на GSL.TV.

В 2014 году отдельный киберспортивный проект компании ASUS eSport Universe стал составной частью TECHLABS CUP. В рамках eSport Universe на TECHLABS CUP BY Season 2 пройдут соревнования по дисциплине Quake Live, которые будут проводиться на сверхмощных ноутбуках ASUS серии G.

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro 
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup 
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup 
Официальная страница в Twitter: https://twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

